# Need help posting pics



## richard cabral7 (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know why I am not able to post pics in my profile, can anyone help with this. They showed up in one of the groups im in, but not in my profile. Im confused


----------



## moses (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been trying to post pics with my iPhone and it doesn't work for me either.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 21, 2013)

Richard

 Roll call is not where you will find an answer. Send a PM to a moderator or post in general. happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 21, 2013)

Here ya go 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------

